# Nude mystery jogger--at least he's polite



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

From Yahoo Weird News

This part of the article struck me as hilarious:

_'"He passed me and said `Good evening,'" said equestrian Sue Bowdoin, who spotted the naked man, middle-aged and sporting a pale paunch, while riding her horse, Randy, on a trail in Fremont Older Open Space Preserve last summer. "I thought: Ugh!...He's frumpy. Plain. Not in good physical shape," Bowdoin said. "It's not a pretty sight."'_

:zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Manners are everything.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't have the same parts, so I guess I'm just guessing here, but I would think that unless he's really REALLY um... "unendowed" that running sans support of clothes would be painful at least a little bit.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Ghostess said:


> I don't have the same parts, so I guess I'm just guessing here, but I would think that unless he's really REALLY um... "unendowed" that running sans support of clothes would be painful at least a little bit.


Nope we flops around pain free, unless we do a quick repetative twisting motion with a slap slap slap side to side. the whip effect of this motion can cause welts on the outer thigh and hips.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL Guys are so lucky.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

> the whip effect of this motion can cause welts on the outer thigh and hips.


Not to mention back problems from being thrown off balance so much.


----------

